# Aires for overnighting near Dunkirque



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi everyone

We have just returned from Italy using the Norfolk Line ferry to Dunkirque and I seem to remember several posts asking for info where to park for the night when using this route. We sussed out the Aires near Dunkirque last Friday so here is the info:
Come out of the ferry terminal and turn right following the signs for Gravelines. When you have passed through the town (brick paved street through shops), turn right following the signposts for "Le Plage". Keep your eyes skinned for a sign on the right for the aire, it's just before you get to the beach and consists of a large car park (112 spaces) surrounded by houses and next to a childrens playground. We spent the night there on Friday together with about six French M/Hs. There are no facilities there but there is a font bleu just on the other side of Gravelines at the entrance to the municipal campsite. If you try to park there you will get irate residents chasing you off but it is handy for serviceing (1.5 euro). There is no charge for the overnight car park and it takes about 15 minutes to reach from the ferry terminal. Picture attached:

Gaspode


----------



## jenk1947 (May 1, 2005)

There are a number of places at Mardyck which are quiet and you are not disturbed. Very handy for calling at Auchen before hitting the motorway the next day.


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

Hi,

I agree with Gaspode
we have stayed at the carpark in Gravelines which is at Petite Ft Philip(?) a few times and had a peaceful night despite it being surrounded by houses. Last year thay had installed a public wc but there is no drains or water taps. We also woke up one morning to find ourselves surrounded by cars and people setting up those kite buggies for some event on the lovely flat beach.

Note that the orange :? Flot Bleu at the municipal site which I think is only for static vans needs three 50 cent coins so we had to drive back to the shops to get some change  

We have seen a couple of motorhomes parked on the western side of the quay but don't know if they stayed overnight.

Steve


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

HI there is another one gravlines side as you come in from calais by the yatch station park on the quay or just across the road short walk for the dogs close by (an arier of grass for them to run on) :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

_Note that the orange Flot Bleu at the municipal site which I think is only for *static vans* _

Bit puzzled by the remark "static vans"
_
Edited a few minutes later!!_
I assume you mean vans actually on the campsite rather than on the aire?


----------

